# Help with ID Siamese



## Oje (Jan 25, 2021)

Hi,
4 months ago we got our sweetie Maza. Now, we know she is Siamese, but there soo many
different kinds and different color points. I tried to find out myself, but I got even more confused.
So I'm hoping that someone here can help me find out exactly "which" Siamese she is.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Unless you have papers to prove her bloodline, she is a cat with Siamese background, I don't know the proper terms. She is a beauty.


----------



## Kaylesh (Aug 22, 2010)

What eldercat has said.. Without pedigree papers, she is a gorgeous moggie with siamese markings.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

She's a beautiful chocolate point!


----------



## Oje (Jan 25, 2021)

Kitty827 said:


> She's a beautiful chocolate point!


Thank you, I was told she is seal point, but to me she was little bit too light for seal point.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Yes, you're right. Seal points have a darker body, where as your kitty has the white body of a chocolate point. She's so cute!


----------



## Oje (Jan 25, 2021)

Thank you...


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

You're welcome. As for whether she's an apple-head, modern, or traditional, I don't know. I know she's not a modern (wedge-head) Siamese. Here's a link. Types of Siamese Cats. I think she may be apple-head. Maybe?


----------



## Oje (Jan 25, 2021)

OMG ..thank you for this site. this is what I was lookin for. She is definitely "classic". Its little bit harder to see from first picture, but on this picture you can see "finer, more triangular face", but definitely not "modern"


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

The Siamese is really a temperature-sensitive albino; a Siamese's body coat tends to go darker as they age and get older......you'll find this article explains it:








Siamese Cats Are Temperature-Sensitive Albinos, a.k.a. Walking Heat Maps - Catster


Siamese and similar breeds are temperature-sensitive albinos — they change colors according to different temperatures. Here's more about how it works.




www.catster.com





Here is the CFA (Cat Fanciers Assoc.) Breed Standard for Siamese......check out the color description.


https://cfa.org/wp-content/uploads/2019/06/siamese-standard.pdf



I believe your very sweet "Maza" is Seal Point, not Chocolate Point (otherwise nose would be paler in color).
Here are some photos showing the different color points: Siamese Top Cats – The Cat Fanciers' Association, Inc


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

You're very welcome! I can really see her more triangular face now. Yep, definitely not modern.


----------

